# New England Brewing Co, Uralla NSW



## punkin (13/9/13)

Took the bike for a spin and dropped in here yesterday.

http://www.uralla.com/new-england-brewing-co-115.html

It's a great setup in a big old shed right on the New England Highway run by two young couples with a passion for beer.

They were brewing while i was there and the smell walking in was just like home to me. The brewery is right behind the bar, so you are as close to the action as it's possible to be.
They had only three beers on tap when i was there, a Pale Ale, Brown Ale and a Black. They had an ocktober fest in the fermenter and were planning a summer ale release as the weather warms up.

The pale was closest to what i lie to drink with a good hop aroma and flavour and quite a good malt prescence too. Would make a very good intro beer for those who normally drink lagers. The porter was also very good, nic and malty. The black was not as strong in the malt department or as hoppy as i'm used to drinking at home, although i could see those who always turn their noses up at 'dark beer' enjoying this one.

Couple of good guys with time to have a yarn and good beer, well worth dropping in for those travelling the New England Hwy.


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/13)

Would be great for them if they could get into any of the pubs in Armidale and particularly make themselves known around the University.


----------



## punkin (13/9/13)

They have a couple of taps in Armidale and a couple here in Tamworth i found out. Not sure where the Armidale ones, but they have the Pale Ale at the Tamworth Hotel across from the railway station and the Tamworth City Bowling Club has their black on tap. Apparently they have a gGerman Restaraunt there now too and will be hosting the Ocktoberfest on tap when it's time.

Guess where i'm going for lunch on Sunday?

ShwezinaxeHereIComePunkin


----------



## mosto (13/9/13)

Ahh, my old stomping ground, well Armidale was anyway in my Uni days. Agree with Bribie, they should look to get on tap at somewhere like the Uni Bistro and The Wicklow. At least they were a couple of the young crowd pubs 15 years ago h34r:


----------



## punkin (13/9/13)

Wicklow may have been the one he mentioned.


----------



## tazman1967 (13/9/13)

Called in there about a month ago..
Agree with Pumkin... great couple and a good setup..
Nice to be able to get some travellers on our drive to SWMBO's parents place in Denman. SWMBO driving.. me drinking LOL.


----------



## punkin (16/9/13)

Had the Black on tap again yesterday, also really enjoyed a Fransiskaner on tap, great bannana flavoured yeasty goodness.

Looking forward to the oktoberfest brew that Uralla brewery are doing for them, i'll be there with bells on.

http://www.tcbc.com.au/Oktoberfest/

Good beer comes to Tamworth, who'da thunk it?


----------



## earle (6/10/14)

Popped into New England brewing on Saturday and would thoroughly recommend it to anyone who is in or near the area. A tasting paddle of 6 x 90ml beers at $8.50 which I thought was quite reasonable. I enjoyed all the beers and they were good clean flavours and the styles were quite a good variety. Their golden ale uses us ale and saison yeasts which is a nice twist for a style which is becoming quite common. They also had a dark saison, an Indian brown ale which the use a hop rocket on and a few others to make up six taps. They have growlers and squealers for take aways. 

The pub next door has their golden ale on tap and also a playground for the kids. The strategic visitor would send their better half and children to that pub while they enjoyed the brewery itself.

I also visited another brewery just down the road but left quite disappointed with the murky flavours. Should have done a spirits teasing instead. Wish I had stayed at New England in uralla for a bit longer instead.

No affiliation with either etc etc.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/10/14)

Nice area up there in Spring and Autumn.

New England Highway is pretty awsome on a bike


----------



## sp0rk (7/10/14)

earle said:


> I also visited another brewery just down the road but left quite disappointed with the murky flavours. Should have done a spirits teasing instead. Wish I had stayed at New England in uralla for a bit longer instead.
> 
> No affiliation with either etc etc.


Guessing that was Dobson's at Eastview Estate in Kentucky?
Yeah, The Doc's beer is ok but not great, but his spirits are amazing
Best gin I've ever had and his whiskeys are very very good


----------



## TimT (7/10/14)

That's where I was born. Armidale Hospital, and lived for the first two years of my life at Uralla.

Idea for a local brew: Thunderbolt's Bock.


----------



## Bribie G (12/11/16)

Couple of schooners today of New England Pale Ale at the Crown Hotel Glen Innes.
Pretty standard APA but still the best beer in the pub.


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/17)

When is the best time to visit New England for the Autumn foliage? Following the trip in November I'm keen to get back down there and also have a crack at the Brewery by staying in Uralla, also the new Armidale brewery.

Apparently the leaves are a bit late this year, they've already had their Autumn festival but not too much on show at the moment.

Mid to late April, so I can fit in the Grafton Comp as well??


----------



## earle (21/3/17)

Got any link for the new Armidale brewery Bribie?


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/17)

I just had a Google around, and I think they are still building it. However there's a craft beer pub in Armidale now The Welders Dog, worth a look in. Last time I was in Armidale the most exciting thing was James Squire.


----------



## pcqypcqy (21/3/17)

Bribie G said:


> I just had a Google around, and I think they are still building it. However there's a craft beer pub in Armidale now The Welders Dog, worth a look in. Last time I was in Armidale the most exciting thing was James Squire.


I was living in Tamworth for a bit. Never made it to the Welders Dog, but by all reports it was a decent little craft beer bar with a good rotation of beers.

I quite liked the New England brewery, particularly the Frederick IPA. They do a decent job of marketing their beers so they're available in quite a few places around the traps, including Sydney and Brisbane.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/3/17)

Bribie G said:


> When is the best time to visit New England for the Autumn foliage?


In Autumn


----------



## good4whatAlesU (21/3/17)

Popped into the Uralla brewery on a trip back from Griffith once. 

To be honest the beer didn't grab me as anything special. I think I recall asking about the dark beer "how long do you age your dark beer" and they said something like just a few weeks like all the other beers .. it tasted a little green to me. Was a bit disappointed but would be happy to try it again for a second take.


----------



## fungrel (21/3/17)

The old man used to sell his wool in the same building before it was changed to the brewery. Top Pub next door puts on a good feed. 

When I was up in Jan, they had just bought more capacity and had a lager on tap which was promising. They have always messed with specialty beers that primarily use mixed and single Belgian yeast strains ever since they opened, their bigger beers age well and are quite unique.


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> In Autumn


Ah, yes, The Autumn leaves fell down in that September, that September in the Rain.

edit: well, got that dead wrong.

Try; The leaves of brown came tumbling down,
Remember, in September, in the rain.

Sorry Frank, can stop spinning in grave now.


----------

